# , , -

## Je@nne

, !        , , -      .    ,        . ,    . ,        ,  ,                      (, 6%).   , ,  ,             ?  , , ,  ,       -   .
,          ?

----------


## A L E N A

> ,    .


     :     -   -    -    - .         .   ,     ,       ,     (   ,      ).          ,     ,          (   ).

----------

